# Realtek ALC883 sound volume low



## pindoria31 (Feb 2, 2008)

I am using ASUS P5E-VM HDMI M/B with Realtek ALC883 onboard sound, I have set the volume to max but the sound does not rock the room. I am running Windows Vista Home Premium with 4Gig Memory.
I have tried loading the codecs including new ones for Vista and this has made no difference.
I have read some threads with similar problems on other M/Bs, I have checked for newer driver and also adjusted the gains on ALC3 codec.

System:
M/B - ASUS P5E-VM HDMI
Software - Windows Vista Home Premium
onboard Sound - Realtek ALC883
Memory - 4Gig

The sound itself is clear. The headphone sound is good from the front panel. 
I have connected the cables correctly as when I do the test using the Realtek app the correct speakers respond.
The sound is the same low volume for all apps installed.
Can anyone help?


----------



## raw141 (Apr 14, 2008)

Based on your post it sounds like I am running an almost identical configuration. I too am running into the same problem with the extremely low sound volume from the audio output on the board. I was wondering if you had been able to find a solution?


----------



## Skel (Aug 3, 2004)

bump, same problem with realtek audio


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Are you running Powered speakers?
I had same problem and changed to powered speakers and now have it turned down to 8-10 for music playing


----------

